

Ask HN: Anyone know of a real-time message board or one in development? - _harry

It'd be nice to just leave a message board thread open and watch as the replies are posted. Or similarly watch as comments are posted on HN and elsewhere.<p>The refresh is slowly being eliminated.<p>Thoughts?
======
nolite
What technologies would be needed to make this happen? There was a Websockets
demo yesterday, which I guess is one way..that hardly seems to be supported by
any browsers in use. What else.. is Ajax polling the only other method used
now?

~~~
_harry
Facebook and Twitter and others are doing it, so the technology must be out
there.

------
madhouse
There were plenty of implementations, at least on the demo level using
Websockets & similar.

Here's one example: <http://chat.nodejs.org/>

